# Official Thread: 2007 Picks 21 - 30



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Being optimistic and planning that the site will stay up, we want to keep the threads to a manageable amount. So this thread is for discussing the third 10 picks of the draft.

Link to first 10 picks

Link to second 10 picks

#21 Philadelphia 76ers - *Daequan Cook* *Traded to Miami*

#22 Charlotte Bobcats - *Jared Dudley*

#23 New York Knicks - *Wilson Chandler*

#24 Phoenix Suns - *Rudy Fernandez* *Traded to Portland*

#25 Utah Jazz - *Morris Almond*

#26 Houston Rockets - *Aaron Brooks*

#27 Detroit Pistons - *Arron Afflalo*

#28 San Antonio Spurs - *Tiago Splitter* *Traded to Portland*

#29 Phoenix Suns - *Alando Tucker*

#30 Philadelphia 76ers - *Petteri Koponen*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Splitter at 21.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks still have their pick. Are you kidding me?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Splitter=Best foreigner is the draft


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jim gray is such a sleazeball. it doesn't even come off as interviewing when I watch him, its more like watching a chi-mo trying to entice a schoolgirl into the backseat of his 1987 camry.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

even kupchak is intimidated by jim gray


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> jim gray is such a sleazeball. it doesn't even come off as interviewing when I watch him, its more like watching a chi-mo trying to entice a schoolgirl into the backseat of his 1987 camry.


He's better than Craig Sager.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Splitter coming up...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok....another trade.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'd rather we keep Cook personally. Had us taking him before the draft in the Philly forum at 21.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great move by Miami to get Cook. I like him down the road and working with Wade and Wright down the line. Riley did something smart.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Jason Smith + Thad Young = a good draft for Billy.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Trade. Cook to Miami. Jason Smith to Philadelphia.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i like cook in miami.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

heh, i don't get it. Why not take a player who *performs* like Dudley or Fernandez, instead of the distant 3rd best player for Ohio State?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Rudy Fernandez is the pick here for Charlotte.It would be nice if he was a few inches taller,but we need a two guard and I don't see who else we can get.
If it's not a SG then we're probably trading the pick


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

If he's still on the board Byars would look pretty nice in Phoenix, I think he could do a lot of things that Joe Johnson did for them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would take Morris Almond or Derrick Byars.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Marcus Williams a year ago was a late lotto, mid-first pick. Noah falls to #9. Stay in school? Not a smart choice unless you vastly improve.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yuck...how many ACC alums will they have in Charlotte.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dudley to Charlotte.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

sucks, i wanted dudley on the spurs.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Charlotte goes with Dudley


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like Dudley playing in Charlotte. He's the least athletic wing player left in this area. Bad pick for Charlotte. He would have been better in a halfcourt system.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Marcus Williams a year ago was a late lotto, mid-first pick. Noah falls to #9. Stay in school? Not a smart choice unless you vastly improve.


Preach!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope to god this is a trade.Dudley isn't going to match up in the NBA.Christ...I knew MJ would piss me off tonight


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

NY, pick alando tucker!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks take Wilson Chandler, Morris Almond or Derrick Byars. I'll be happy with any of them. Chandler is talented.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Wilson Chandler's promise?

Don't think NY need Almond. Too many guards with Dickau and Jones coming in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gimme Wilson Chandler. That's what I want man. Bring him to my home town.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Almond might be headed to Utah then.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Here's hoping the Knicks leave Byars on the board I want him in Phoenix.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Wilson Chandler's promise?
> 
> Don't think NY need Almond. Too many guards with Dickau and Jones coming in.


Dickau will be waived. No question.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Please god someone take McRoberts before Orlando picks. Please.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pretty sure it'll be Chandler. He's in the building, obviously to receive the reaction from the locals.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lw32 said:


> Pretty sure it'll be Chandler. He's in the building, obviously to receive the reaction from the locals.


yup


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilson Chandler mofo. Hell Yeah. I wrote a thread about him back in March and told people that he would be a first round pick. He's gonna turn into a big time player, just watch and see. One more year and he was a top 10 pick.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

and Chandler it is. Common Byars


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Please god someone take McRoberts before Orlando picks. Please.


Don't think he'll last that long...we're probably going to need to look for another white man. How many will that be over the last 10 years?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe Josh McRoberts hurt his draft stock so much in 1 year. It's simply amazing.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Splitter...fall to 30. Please? Unlikely.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh my. Almond to Utah could be evil.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im praying that almond falls to 31 for seattle after losing allen.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Splitter to Phoenix especially after Golden State's pick. We were high on the Italian kid.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Phoenix is just horrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am so happy Wilson is in NY. I loved last year's Balkman pick and I love the Chandler pick. Ha, the Suns sell their picks off again. LOL. Cheap bastids.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, add McRoberts to my list. Noah, McRoberts, Julian Wright, Splitter, and Marcus Williams didn't help themselves by staying in school. Brewer was thinking of coming out, however he never declared and pulled out. I'll put him down as one that decided against a serious decision and helped his stock.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

:lol: What the hell. Portland gave us money for the pick.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Sergio and Rudy


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

paul allen throwin around that money like its nothin. portland has been the epitomy of stockpiling picks these past couple drafts.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Does Portland have a veteran? Joel doesn't count. Neither does Darius Miles.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow. Thanks alot Kerr. But you had to see it coming.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Don't think he'll last that long...we're probably going to need to look for another white man. How many will that be over the last 10 years?



Aaron Gray? 

Is Serge Zwikker available?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

In about 4 years when Portland is great and Phoenix is not, they will remember stockpiling there bench for cash.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sunsfan81 said:


> :lol: What the hell. Portland gave us money for the pick.


As opposed to? What were you expecting?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

lw32 said:


> Does Portland have a veteran? Joel doesn't count. Neither does Darius Miles.


All on rookie contracts:

Rudy Fernandez
Brandon Roy
Sergio Rodriguez
Greg Oden
Jarrett Jack
Channing Frye
LaMarcus Alridge
Martell Webster
Travis Outlaw

Too many young players. While Oden, Roy, Jack and Aldridge are a great nucleus, the Blazers are so young. I mean all on rookie contracts yeesh?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Aaron Gray?
> 
> Is Serge Zwikker available?


I have a feeling it'll be Gray. I'd love to see Marcus Williams fall to us in the 2nd round, will be unlikely though.

Or we could draft a foreign Euro center and trade him for cash again. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

How many picks in a row has phoenix just sold?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> All on rookie contracts:
> 
> Rudy Fernandez
> Brandon Roy
> ...


I guess it's somewhat like a shotgun approach. Shoot at a big group of young players and you're bound to get a few good ones come their next contract. Re-sign those who work out, get rid of those who don't. There is no way they'll be able to keep all those young guys come contract extension time.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

MemphisX said:


> In about 4 years when Portland is great and Phoenix is not, they will remember stockpiling there bench for cash.


I completely agree with you man. What could we have had 5 years from now after Nash?

PG: Rodrigez/Rondo
SG: Barbosa
SF: Deng/Marion(tail-end of his career)
PF: Diaw
C: Amare

Possibly Splitter too. I think that guy has potential to be better than Brewer and he was a lotto pick.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe Phoenix is trying to save money for a potential KG trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Almond or Byars are good picks here, with Brewer and Miles already on the roster and Giricek an expiring contract.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't even know how teams will even begin to negotiate the nuclear athleticism Jordan is stockpiling on the wing. First Morrison, now Dudley. Yuck.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Still, it doesn't make sense. The Suns could get good role players out of those picks.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

there goes that dream.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> All on rookie contracts:
> 
> Rudy Fernandez
> Brandon Roy
> ...


Does Steve Francis not count as a veteran...?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Damn Western Conference. My goodness, he is going to get a ton of open looks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now CJ Miles is on notice. He better improve, but Almond will knock down shots with Deron out there. Utah needed a SG who could shoot in the worst way.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Almond is a good fit for Utah and Sloan will love him


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

croco said:


> Still, it doesn't make sense. The Suns could get good role players out of those picks.


nah, we'll fleece you later and take them before they hit their stride.... i hope.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sloan just knows how to build a team.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

croco said:


> Still, it doesn't make sense. The Suns could get good role players out of those picks.


I think it's a horrible move selling a 1st-rounder. Select a Euro to stash. Trade the pick for a future pick. Sarver can't be that desperate for cash...such a waste.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

"We have a trade ... the Orlando Magic have traded their last 2nd round pick for cash considerations ... unfortunately the cash considerations have decided to stay in the bank."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Sarver an NBA owner if he doesn't want to improve his team. They do this every single year. The Hawks are going to be improved next year and they are going to end up with a mid-first round pick that they sell off. So damn cheap.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nick Fazekas to Houston


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

In his defense, though I hate his thin pockets, its not cheap running an NBA franchise. Its just sad how much better this team could be if we had a billionaire for an owner.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright Houston's pick. Still a lot of solid guys left...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Aaron Brooks. Another midget for Deron to destroy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This pick has to be for Indiana. They don't need him. Larry Bird must really covet him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Amareca had not gotten banned he could explain to me again how PHX really isn't too cheap to pay the luxury tax.Funny thing is that he really believes it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Bad pick for Houston

As if they need another undersized chucker


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Alright Houston's pick. Still a lot of solid guys left...


McRoberts?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ike Diogu must be going to Houston for Brooks and Spanoulis.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i wouldve thought theyd go with mcroberts after trading off howard, what do i know.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

if Yi pulls some juvenile **** like this, I hope they ban him from the league.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

:lol: Yi might not even show up in Milwaukee


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pistons need to take Gabe Pruitt or Derrick Byars.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

McRoberts and Marcus Williams are great value here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some teams fill their needs and some don't. Oh and some even know that they can address their needs via the draft.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah i'm pretty confused about this pick... I'd thought they'd go for Fazekas or McRoberts too. Lets see if we keep him...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Keep Lewis, Durant and Green? Huh? That's not going to win in the West.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well we now know that Seattle does not know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sunsfan81 said:


> :lol: Yi might not even show up in Milwaukee


? What's the latest?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Diable said:


> If Amareca had not gotten banned he could explain to me again how PHX really isn't too cheap to pay the luxury tax.Funny thing is that he really believes it.


Damn, Amareca got banned again, I didn't know.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> Does Steve Francis not count as a veteran...?


Oh boy, if Steve Francis is your vet you have no chance. He's more like a well developed cancer.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, who the **** talks about putting green/lewis/durant on the floor at the same time. Thats why you don't go into the draft without a coach and general sense of direction.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Again noone has heard Yi say any of that crap.All of that comes from the Chinese government and his reps.It seems as though they think he's their trained monkey or something.Not a word has come from his mouth and it seems to have nothing to do with his preferences.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, Robert Sarver is willing to go over the cap to an extent. If its a step towards a championship in the now, he would do it. But sacrificing a few million dollars to build for the future? I don't think he'd be willing to do that. Lets not for get how much these rookies are really getting. Double that for the luxury tax and Sarver is not willing to pay close to three million dollars for a question mark.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Trade Yi to the Lakers!!!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Splitter is falling.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

i think mcroberts would be great for the pistons


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Spurs get Splitter?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They selected Afflalo? Well he's a Detroit kind of player. A taller Lindsey Hunter because he can't shoot for crap.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I guess the Pistons see Stuckey playing point.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh yeah. Joe Dumars is horrible at drafting.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I have a feeling you're right MemphisX. He's a very solid pick this low.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

A lot of solid options for the spurs here, hope they make a good choice and keep their pick.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Aaron Brooks was an awful pick too.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Early Reminder, second round thread
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365704-official-thread-2007-picks-31-60-a.html


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Splitter to Spurs?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Derrick Byars would have fit better in Detroit.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> Splitter to Spurs?


Probably. And he'll turn out to be a steal. And Sarver sucks ***


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These Detroit picks are strange. I sure hope someone like Denver gets a hold of Pruitt. He's gonna play in this league for years.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Jabroni said:


> Well, Robert Sarver is willing to go over the cap to an extent. If its a step towards a championship in the now, he would do it. But sacrificing a few million dollars to build for the future? I don't think he'd be willing to do that. Lets not for get how much these rookies are really getting. Double that for the luxury tax and Sarver is not willing to pay close to three million dollars for a question mark.


You can still take a talented Euro to stash or trade for a future pick.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Spurs buy a farm team...just freaking great.

Just unfair.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Excellent pick by the Spurs. They get another steal. ****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Spurs with yet another great pick. Why didnt Houstont take Splitter?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:azdaja:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

****in Spurs. **** Sarver :mad2:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess San Antonio is going to go all International when Duncan retires.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> The Spurs with yet another great pick. Why didnt Houstont take Splitter?


Too obvious to pick maybe.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am just laughing at how Phoenix thinks they are keeping pace with san Antonio. The Spurs have Scola, Mihimi(sp?), and Splitter coming down the pipe line and another high 2nd rounder coming.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

NBAdraft.net 8 right picks. DraftExpress 9. I believe last year DraftExpress were closer to 12 or 14?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

McRoberts to Sixers at 30?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

San Antonio continues to impress, no matter what it is they do.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

OK it's time for Sarver to sell another pick. I wonder how much he'll get for this one.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Spurs buy a farm team...just freaking great.
> 
> Just unfair.


And a great player 
GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HB said:


> The Spurs with yet another great pick. Why didnt Houstont take Splitter?


Probably because we need someone right now. But yah this draft's confusing me, so many thinks just don't make logical sense...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I am just laughing at how Phoenix thinks they are keeping pace with san Antonio. The Spurs have Scola, Mihimi(sp?), and Splitter coming down the pipe line and another high 2nd rounder coming.


Scola will not play for the Spurs. I dont know too much about Mahimi. Splitter could be a really good player though


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

MemphisX said:


> I am just laughing at how Phoenix thinks they are keeping pace with san Antonio. The Spurs have Scola, Mihimi(sp?), and Splitter coming down the pipe line and another high 2nd rounder coming.


Well the Suns do have Stoudemire for the next few years. Barbosa is still young. Marion isn't over 30 but then the same could be said for Parker and Giniobili. Yeah were not keeping up, but were still not out of it.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sixers will take McRoberts or Glen Davis?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok, Phoenix. You can shut it down now.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Alando Tucker? I hope this is a goddamn trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They draft a guy who is undersized and not a great shooter. LOL.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The ironic thing is that Barbosa was traded to the Suns when he was the Spurs' late 1st round pick.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh goodness. Alando Tucker, I didn't want him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone is a good fit with Phoenix and they select the one player who doesn't fit in. Some decisions just make you shake your head.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Alando Tucker, Arron Affalo, Jared Dudley 

internet GM's ....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So McRoberts was not picked in the first round? Damn Nets need to buy a pick now


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dick Vitale spouts this bull**** every year and its only correct like 1 out of every 15prospects...I guess if you say something's going to happen everytime it will happen eventually.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I guess it is safe to say Colangelo was steering that ship.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Shut the hell up Vitale


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

McRoberts. Do it. Take the gamble. We'll end up with Shavlik and McRoberts. Two bigtime college disappointments.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> So McRoberts was not picked in the first round? Damn Nets need to buy a pick now


I think Philly will pick him.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn didn't like that pick. If we were to keep any pick, why did we sell of the higher one?


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Byars would have been a way better pick than Tucker


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well with D'Antoni Tucker won't get to play anyway. He'll just rot on the bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Interesting Philly get their man in Smith and then make a WTF move


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn that homer was right...Koponen goes in the first...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't believe Josh didn't go in the 1st round.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Billy King did a good job tonight.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

****. Not a great pick. McRoberts it should have been.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Second Round thread 
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/365704-official-thread-2007-picks-31-60-a.html


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Derrick Byars, Marcus Williams, Glen Davis, Josh McRoberts, 

notable 2nd rounders who else?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good pick by Philly. They can keep him overseas until he's ready. Louis Williams you are on notice. Great draft for Billy King (can't believe I am writing this).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

great pick for Philly


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> Derrick Byars, Marcus Williams, Glen Davis, Josh McRoberts,
> 
> notable 2nd rounders who else?


Gabe Pruitt


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This guy is 21 and hasn't played at a high level in Europe?Most of the good players over there are playing in the higher levels at 17 and 18


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Suns could have had Splitter and Byars. Sarver you suck ***!!!!:mad2:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Don't like the pick. The level in Finland is horrible, having played around European I can guarantee he needs to move over ASAP. He will not improve playing against the guys over there. At least move to a bigger, better European team.

Bummed McRoberts wasn't selected.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't heard much yet on Marc Gasol. Anyone want to give me the pros and cons about him?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mcroberts either should have came out last year or stayed in school.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

byars to seattle anyone?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

they already have durant, green, and szerbiak...they'll go with mcroberts


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Wait Seattle. You are keeping Lewis and Durant but select an undersized 4. Yuck.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Did i hear Rudy f to the Blazers?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

MJ about to ruin another team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

rainman said:


> Did i hear Rudy f to the Blazers?


Yes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Re-posting this again...

I haven't heard much yet on Marc Gasol. Anyone want to give me the pros and cons about him?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Yes.



Pritchard seems to be a freaking genius down there all of a sudden.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

lw32 said:


> NBAdraft.net 8 right picks. DraftExpress 9. I believe last year DraftExpress were closer to 12 or 14?


Chad Ford didn't even get that, he got a C. For Cheating.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Diable said:


> This guy is 21 and hasn't played at a high level in Europe?Most of the good players over there are playing in the higher levels at 17 and 18


koponen is barely 19 (birthdate april 13th 1988). and he played in finland because he wanted to finish high school before leaving..


----------

